# Lc. Candy Corn 'Butter Tips'



## Candace (Jan 18, 2008)

I think this one was named very well. It's a tall catt. hybrid that blooms with heads of colorfully splashed flowers. It's blooming in the g.h. in high light and happy in semi hydro.


----------



## potteryman (Jan 18, 2008)

wow..that is tasty!!......


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2008)

I've never seen one like this -- very sweet!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2008)

Quite unique & aptly named as you indicated!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 18, 2008)

Candace, that is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## neo-guy (Jan 18, 2008)

That is quite nice!! BTW, i happened to work at Stewarts when they made that cross and they had started to bloom. There were quite a few that bloomed with this unusual splashing, even though there is no C. intermedia aquinii in the background. The cross is C. Dubiosa x Lc. Trick or Treat. A white with bright orange!
Peter.


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2008)

That's one catt. I like! 

(I'm learning to like catts, but still no on the oncids and miltonias.)


----------



## Candace (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks all. I was thinking it was a Stewart's cross, as I obtained several plants from someone who tended to purchase from them a lot.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2008)

This is really a very interesting color-pattern; I adore white catts! But compared to my catt. Dubiosa s, I do find no matching! Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 19, 2008)

Candace if you ever get a division of this, please keep me in mind for a trade. I keep coming back to this one. For a person that doesn't like splashed-petaled Catts....I sure love this one. I purchased a few things from Stewarts when they were gong out...too bad I didn't know about this cross then


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 19, 2008)

It's sure is named correctly. I would like to take a bite. It looks good enough to eat.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2008)

Peloric?


----------



## Candace (Jan 20, 2008)

> Peloric?



Many splash catts are, but not this one.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok thanx.


----------

